# jlaquatics summer sale



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

not sure where this goes, but JLaquatics has their summer sale this weekend. Today is the last day.

No crazy discounts but a good chance to stock up on bulk stuff.

http://www.jlaquatics.com


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I moved this to the General Marketplace. 

Considering J&L Aquatics prices are already better than most retailers this sale makes their prices way too good to pass up. 

Thanks for sharing. 
--
Paul


----------

